# Dinas Noddfa Chapel - May 2019



## UEP-Wales (Jun 14, 2019)

*Dinas Noddfa Chapel…
May 2019

Dinas Noddfa Baptist Chapel was built in 1824, rebuilt in 1852 and enlarged in 1870 by architect Thomas Tomas of Landore. The chapel was rebuilt again in 1884 to the design of architect George Morgan of Carmarthen, in the Italian Romanesque style with a gable-entry plan. Dinas Noddfa Chapel is now Grade 2 listed due to its fine interior.







Dinas Noddfa Chapel has stood derelict since 2007 when its doors finally closed. We are not too sure why but it is expected that dwindling numbers and high repair costs would no doubt have featured in the decision to close this historic building.

Since its closure, the building has suffered from damage although in general, there is no significant sign of vandalism apart from the isolated areas where past visitors have attempted to start a fire.






As we approached the exterior of the building, we were shocked to see such a proud and grand looking chapel remaining. This however did not initially remain the case for the interior.

As we entered the Dinas Noddfa Chapel, we were instantly greeted to an almost fully stripped chapel. The organ was slowly being taken apart, the pews were almost fully removed and the doors were almost all removed and dotted around the building.











Dinas Noddfa Chapel really did have a unique smell as we explored, in some areas, it was just every day smells but then as we approached the rear, it reminded us of our visit to St. Peters Mortuary, it was the scent of death. Whether this was just due to the large number of pigeons or a small animal somewhere, we’ll never know!











This abandoned Welsh Chapel is currently on the market but we are not aware of the current asking price. Considering this is not the first time that the property has been on the market, we don’t expect much to happen in the near future.


























Thank you for looking and as always, the full set can be viewed by clicking here!
​*


----------



## HughieD (Jun 14, 2019)

Superb pictures and great report...


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 15, 2019)

that looks awesome

glad it hasn't been too trashed


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 16, 2019)

That's an impressive building.
The white window surrounds - is it a pale coloured stone?

Shame about the interior but then then again what could the building be re-used for?


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 16, 2019)

Some amazing pictures there mate! Well In!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 18, 2019)

Sausage said:


> The white window surrounds - is it a pale coloured stone?
> Shame about the interior but then then again what could the building be re-used for?



The requirements in the 'Listing' for the interior do make difficulties for future use. Some years back, I saw an imaginative plan for a large Chapel that involved restoring the interior after stripping out some of the ground floor pews. Modern; two storey glass walled living modules, were then to be constructed in the space created. Sadly the re-routing of a Motorway exit resulted in a compulsory purchase order and demolition, before any sale and rebuilding work could start.

According to plans originating from George Morgan, the widow surrounds/framings are in natural worked stone. This is best seen in the photographs of the upper storey windows.


----------

